# New Elite Archery Dealer Coming soon in Nebraska!



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Where in Nebraska? North South East West

Bill


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*Location*

We will be approx. 15 miles south from Auburn.The town is called Humboldt.It's around an hour and a half from lincoln.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

fissionarchery said:


> Wolfden/Fission archery is relocating to Nebraska and we will be bringing our Elite Archery dealership with us along with our awesome strings!We should be back up and doing business around the second week of march.


Best of luck Jason with your Relocation! Any Updated Cams yet?


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*cams*

I spoke with them last week and they said 2 weeks.I'll sweet talk some more this week and see what happens!


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*interesting*

Very interesting to hear always glad to see someone new in the area. Humbolt is a small town. What brings you to that part of the area? I know there is an elite dealer that just opened in Lincoln called Elite Archery. Good hunting down that way, maybe we'll catch ya at some 3D's.

good luck


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

fissionarchery said:


> I spoke with them last week and they said 2 weeks.I'll sweet talk some more this week and see what happens!


LOL! Appreciate it! :darkbeer:


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*work*

My day job.I work in nuclear power!


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*3d*

Anyone know where the closest 3d range to the area is?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I was thinking there is a club in Wymore and Beatrice to the west of you .


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*club*

Yep the closest club/range is probably going to be at Big Indian Lake/ Big Indian Archers on the west side, its one of the best public outdoor ranges and hosts of 3D's in the area. Located on hwy 8 about 5mls past the hwy 77/8 intersection, and one mile past the main entrance of the lake look for the big indian on the north side of the hwy and go 1 ml north and straight back east to the lake. you can check them out at

bigindianarchers.com


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I was just looking at their web site. Looks like a really beautiful place to go shoot. I am going to have to take a road trip down there this year to shoot.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*3d's*

The club also just got their indoor range up and going, nothing special but a nice place to shoot inside if your a member or guest. We averaged 150+ shooters at our shoots last year and the one in Sept is the best. Friendly atmosphere and challenging coarses. hope to see ya there.

greg


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*shop*

My bad the shop that is carrying Elite bows that just opened is Extreme Archery in Lincoln.


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

Good news, little ways from here but make that trip enough. Welcome to NE.


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Tree Frog, 

Can you tell me where this new Extreme Archery is located in Lincoln??? Or would you know a phone number, or person to contact??? I would like to check them out...

FissionArchery,

Welcome to Nebraska! I wish you well! I get out that way fairly frequently, and will have to stop in to check it out!


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

I think this is what you're lookin for: 
Xtreme Archery 6425 Judson Street Lincoln, NE 68507 Phone: 402/580-0803


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Good luck to you Jason. 

Jason makes a heck of a nice set of strings and cables.


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

Back open next week?


----------



## dash (Oct 4, 2006)

*xtreme archery*

xtreme archery 2332 North cotner blvd lincoln ne 68507


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*business*

I will be open next week for strings and bow tune ups!I am still working on getting a good supply of elites and I believe we will be stocking PSE as well.Working on the new building as well.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

fissionarchery said:


> I will be open next week for strings and bow tune ups!I am still working on getting a good supply of elites and I believe we will be stocking PSE as well.Working on the new building as well.


Give us a shout when you get a few minutes!


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

fissionarchery,
There is already an Elite dealer in the area, Fairview, KS, it is located 30 miles south of Humboldt. Check out www.archeryoutfitter.com 
There is also a 3D course located 2 miles North of Fairview with 40 Targets, first shoot is the last weekend of March. Check out the above website for details.


----------



## Ryan B (May 28, 2003)

What are your hours and what is your address


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryan B said:


> What are your hours and what is your address


Ryan B, If you are asking me, our hours are: MWF 12-9pm Th 3-9pm 
Sat 10am-6pm. Our address is 418 W. Commercial Fairview, KS 66425. Check out our website for more information: www.archeryoutfitter.com


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*3d range*

Good to hear there is a place to shoot 3d!


----------



## Ryan B (May 28, 2003)

*Fission Archery*

Hey Jason 
What are your hours and location?

thanks 
Ryan


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*hours*

Our hours are going to be 5pm-9pm Tuesday-Friday and 12pm-6pm on Saturday.We are working on securing our building we have 2 prospects one in Humboldt and one in Auburn.I'll keep everyone posted once we make progress.For now if you need anything pm me and I'll take care of you!


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Didnt even know you guys were over there, Im trying to get a couple guys to drive over from St Joe to shoot your 3d course the last weekend in March - going to try and make it some time on saturday



kansasgirl said:


> fissionarchery,
> There is already an Elite dealer in the area, Fairview, KS, it is located 30 miles south of Humboldt. Check out www.archeryoutfitter.com
> There is also a 3D course located 2 miles North of Fairview with 40 Targets, first shoot is the last weekend of March. Check out the above website for details.


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

B Squared said:


> Didnt even know you guys were over there, Im trying to get a couple guys to drive over from St Joe to shoot your 3d course the last weekend in March - going to try and make it some time on saturday


Thanks for the interest! PM sent.


----------

